# Kitless #2 - Cocobolo with Big Ben Clip and Bic Refill



## feeneypens (Jul 8, 2012)

Had tried this before but the angles were all off. Now it is better but it was SUPER hard to do on my little-old mini lathe (might be time to upgrade...)!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think I would have used an easy to recognize Bic innards.  I think portraying a truly handcrafted, custom made pen would be preferable to "I make "skins" for Bics".

Just a thought.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 9, 2012)

That's really cool!
I think skins would be really marketable, too.  A way for people to customize their pens sort of.  Like fancy rims or vinyl stickers for your car.
This way people who have a pen brand that they love and use can continue to do so but with flair!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 9, 2012)

I like it. A lot. Always a huge fan of finding interesting ways to use stuff like that in unexpected ways.


----------

